# [SOLVED] Windows 7 + Steam(games) problem



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, this is weird problem. I had Steam installed on my PC, and I just bought CS:Source(DVD disc, not from Steam) and behind it says "OS: Windows 98/2000/ME/XP", but it still should work on Win7 because I saw on my own eyes, my friend had Windows 7 and he was playing CS:Source.
Here is the problem:
when I install CS:Source(Day of Defeat source and Half-Life 2 Deathmatch), when I click "exit" or something(when install program has finished), it gives some "Fatal error", and then it automaticly runs Steam. I log in, but nothing happens. Then I open Steam myself, and log in. Now Steam is open. Now I try to run CS:Source shortcut from my desktop. It opens a website on Steam browser, this one: http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/
I'm like ***? This is from supermarket in Helsinki, because I first thought this was some copy or... something.
Then I asked my friend for advice, he said first uninstalling Steam games and then Steam re-install would help. I installed Steam again(after uninstall, sure) and then I put CS:Source DVD in my PC again. I click "autorun" and it gives the option to install Source(and some website things too), then I install it. After install, it still gives the "Fatal error" and games won't launch. What's wrong? I have updated my NVIDIA graphics drivers, motherboards drivers, directx, Steam it updates itself... what else should I try to update, or is there any other solution?

PS.
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor @ 3.10 GHz
RAM: 2,00 GB
System type: 32-bit operating system
Direct X version: Direct X 11
Hard disk drives: C: (117 GB) , D: (180 GB)

and ATM I have 2 accounts(default and Admin), I was logged in "default user" account and it asked for admin's password. I gave it, and then install begun. After first install, shortcuts showed up on Admin's desktop. I uninstall source, then I make my default account/user to Admin, and when install again - I give password for that account I was that moment using - my "Own" account which I have made Admin. After install shortcuts shows up at the desktop, but still "Fatal error" and game won't work.

Please help, I would really appreciate if I get help/advices quickly.
Thanks. ray:

PPS. When I had Vista before(same hardware on this PC then), my friend lended CS:S disc for a while(1-2 days), and install work out and I was able to play back then. After I gave the disc back to friend, I uninstalled game from my PC. I played Source for few hours and it worked well, so it shouldn't be about I have too s*itty PC. :4-dontkno


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 + Steam(games) problem*

ah...
I tried everything and when I was waiting for activation for Steam forums, I accidently saw "Add a game" in Steam games library. Just tried it... it asked for product key! And I had it in my game's pack, write it there and - zum, it starts to update Source. and other games too. Now I can run Source as normally. 
lock the topic, please!


----------

